# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Cases and pulled 168 g projectiles, blackout, 5.56.....

## Nga

I've got 30 cal 168g nosler HPBT projectiles from lake city US and 500 prepped 300aac cases also over 1000 5.56 cases ex military with mixed head stamps, can pretty much get most cases for reloading, all once fired and some cals new.

----------


## jim160

Thats nice. 
What price

----------


## 300CALMAN

PRICE PLEASE

----------


## Nga

Tell me what you are interested in and I can pm a price

----------


## Danny

30 cal projectile price for x100? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jim160

How much for the 223 brass.

----------


## Simon

30 cal projectile price for x 1000?

----------


## Nga

> 30 cal projectile price for x 1000?


I don't want to make money off this so how about I just give y'all the site  :Thumbsup: 
Just head to diamondkbrass.com you might need to email them to create an account for you.
Enjoy.

----------


## Nga

My brass is all polished,resized, de-primed etc

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK so the site says: "Diamond K Brass LLC does not ship Internationally.  USA orders only" :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Nga

You will need to contact them and ask.

----------


## Nga

If you are having problems sorting out postage with these lads let me know and I'll import on my account for you, all expenses covered by buyer of course  :36 1 11:

----------

